# LDK & Bittboy info



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 19, 2019)

LDk retrogame system another amazing handheld you can
buy it below









https://retromimi.com/collections/all?aff=5

Screen: 2.6 inch 4:3 240*320
CPU: JZ4760B mips
528mhz-740mhz
RAM: 128M DDR2
Internal memory: 16GB
Battery: BL-5C 1020 mAh
lithium battery












Bittboy
Hi all there is only (V2 Bittboy) now to get a 20% discount for a limited time offer only
order here stock is here despatching now

Bittboy
use the code "happy2019" on checkout to get %20 OFF

https://retromimi.com/collections/all?aff=5

Screen:2.5inch ips 320x240
CPU: F1C500S 408Mhz~900MHz
RAM: 32MB DDR2
16MB SPI Flash
Battery: Replaceable
700mAh lithium battery

My fan Websites for the bittboy & RS97 LDK (find all cfw & mod downloads here)

https://jutleys.wixsite.com/bittboynew4u
https://jutleys.wixsite.com/retrogamers97-90/home/

My Discord https://discord.gg/FzCeqvt


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Mar 29, 2019)

Join our discord Channel

https://discord.me/retrogamehandhelds


----------



## 3DSDSXL (Apr 1, 2019)

Deals: Check out all of the devices available on RetroMiMi: https://retromimi.com/collections/all?aff=5 Use code 'happy2019' for 20% off a Bittboy! For people in the UK, use code '16BITT' on a Bittboy for 16% off here: https://bit.ly/2TPOzeo


----------



## 3DSDSXL (May 10, 2019)

Preorder the new bittboy pocket go $35.99 (ships on 15th june 2019) 

Buy here https://retromimi.com/products/pocketgo-retro-gaming-system?aff=5 

Specs: CPU: Allwinner F1C100S
RAM: 32MB 
Screen: 2.4" IPS 320x240 
SDCard: supported up to 128GB 
Battery: 1000mAh Internal fixed 
Dimensions: 12.3cm x5.6cm x 1.4cm 
Weight: 100G


----------

